

Original Sketch of the Ethernet Concept - cwtann
http://www.digibarn.com/collections/diagrams/ethernet-original/index.html

======
adulau
There is even the famous memo at XEROX sent to Bob Metcalf:

<http://www.belsambar.net/mediasink/images/ethernet_memo.jpg>

basically saying that Ethernet is not realistic on an engineering perspective.
The memo makes me feel better when I'm reading reviews for a submitted paper
at a conference.

------
woodrow
BGP, the Internet routing protocol, was sketched out similarly, on three
napkins: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAOVNYSnL7k#t=5m35s>

------
lurkinggrue
Looking at that I had horror-flashbacks to thinnet.

 _Shudders_

~~~
Hoff
FWIW, that's thick-wire with a vampire tap.

Not ThinWire.

The early DEC H4000 transceivers were rather larger than that transceiver,
too.

~~~
ja27
"Frozen garden hose"

It's somewhat ironic that I've repurposed a lot of old RG-58 thinnet for ham
radio use. I wonder if salvaged RG-8 thicknet is still pretty useable for HF
or even VHF radio if you plug the holes from vampire taps?

~~~
Hoff
The RG8 was originally quite good for this use.

Used cable? Test it. The usual "fun" with the vampire taps were fragments of
the shielding that became entrained by the drill bit or when the tap was
removed.

And after all these years, corrosion around where the vampire taps had been
mounted, material degradation, and damage when the cable is removed from
service.

The old VAX Computer Interconnect (CI) cable from DEC was even better for this
usage and that stuff didn't get tapped, but it is harder to find these days.
There were a number of radio clubs in New England that used that cabling as
feed lines.

------
eru
Ether everywhere!

